# FOUND 15 inch propeller Pensacola bay area



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you lost a 15 in 3 blade I believe OMC or BRP propeller I found it yesterday PM me what area lost PM me or reply and come get it. :thumbup:


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

uh oh!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If noone claims it in a week. I'll sell it for $80.00. I will post a picture also


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK here you go As pictured $80.00 3 blade 15 1/4 X 17 Right Hand cupped. OMC or BRP prop. PM if interested.:thumbup:
Ron,


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

you said hi bidder in a week time flies I will bid $3 and it is not a 3 dollar bill


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK ed you gonna buy it or are ya just giving me a hard time. It takes more than an old Sewer Pipe Sailor. Hey what did you catch today on those two spots today? Hope you got something.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

That is mine - I am still floating free out here with no prop. can you bring it to me?

:whistling::thumbup::no::whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

osborne311 said:


> That is mine - I am still floating free out here with no prop. can you bring it to me?
> 
> :whistling::no::whistling:


Sure, really if anyone lost it all you have to do is tell me the area lost in and it's yours. I am only assuming it's an omc prop. But it could be re bushed for any engine.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stainless steel propeller


----------

